# It's raining in Turner County!!!



## MoeBirds (Aug 31, 2006)

.....and has almost everyday this week. 

Just a little half-hour-shower most days,but then there's the  occaisional _full-on soaker _,like right now,...sure  will help all those food-plots etc.


Just keeping any leasors in the area updated !!


----------



## MoeBirds (Sep 1, 2006)

Had another storm roll thru around 3:00pm today, not much as far as steady, but a soaker none the less.



Also saw a dandy twelve point still in full velvet three days ago at 10:30 am.

.....and then jumped a spotted fawn this afternoon.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Sep 1, 2006)

awsome, my pea plots need the rain, thanks bound2ramble for the report


----------

